# Got a Myspace?



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Just curious if I'm the only tool on here with a myspace. add me if you got one.
http://www.myspace.com/foxracingmtnridr
Scott :rock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

i got one but i only add people i know.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Pretty Nice. I have an account but was to lazy to make one, Just curious, whats your dream job?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I have one but I only use it to catch pedophiles...  talk about shooting fish in a barrel


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

andy0921 said:


> Pretty Nice. I have an account but was to lazy to make one, Just curious, whats your dream job?


I thought I wanted to be a record exec, finding new talent and stuf managing bands all that kind of stuff. But I've always wanted to be a Police Officer. I've just had jobs to hold me over til that happens. I haven't found a back-up career yet. Still looking :-D

Scott:rock:


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh snap !! I dont really know if I should admit this but I do have an myspace page but its only to check on my oldest daughters account. Shes 14 and knows it all. It allows me to see her page and who her friends are and who she is talking to. Its helpful and allows me peace of mind when she is on there to know that I can check up on her.
Scott when i get home i'll add you to my list of friends.


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice page Scott... oh btw you got some good looking chick friends.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

I am convinced that MySpace is addictive and EVIL. Yes, it is cool to talk to friends and look for people that you have lost contact with. However, once you start looking at one friends page, you inevtibaly start looking at their friends and so on and so on.

Then, the MySpace comments page is pure evil where ex-girlfriends will knowingly start shit by posting comments and/or pictures that your current girlfriend will undoubtedly look at and get pissed about.

All of this and I still go on everyday........what the hell is the matter with me?


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

soxrock75 said:


> All of this and I still go on everyday........what the hell is the matter with me?


DO YOU WANT A LIST?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

soxrock75 said:


> I am convinced that MySpace is addictive and EVIL.


Aint it the truth...


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

DVET1979 said:


> DO YOU WANT A LIST?


I can make a list for you as well DVET and just like in real life, mine will be bigger than yours...........!


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

soxrock75 said:


> I can make a list for you as well DVET and just like in real life, mine will be bigger than yours...........!


I didn't know you cared that much to look.....


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

DVET1979 said:


> I didn't know you cared that much to look.....


Well, when I pulled my cruiser alongside yours and you had your pants around your ankles, it was kinda hard not to notice.............


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

soxrock75 said:


> Well, when I pulled my cruiser alongside yours and you had your pants around your ankles, it was kinda hard not to notice.............


Which time were you referring too?
</IMG>


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Im not a fan of myspace thus I don't use it... or any othe online social networks like that.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

thelastsamurai said:


> Nice page Scott... oh btw you got some good looking chick friends.


Why do you think they're 'friends'? :shifty:


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

soxrock75 said:


> I am convinced that MySpace is addictive and EVIL.


100% right. Unfortunately, every time someone is promoting something, movie, band, shows, etc, they post a MySpace page...then you get sucked into the black hole.

When my kid is old enough to get online, that is one page that will definitely be a no-go.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

soxrock75 said:


> Well, when I pulled my cruiser alongside yours and you had your pants around your ankles, it was kinda hard not to notice.............


GOT PICS? 8-O


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

I have several of mine, but your going to need the Hubble telescope to look for Soxrock75's


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

DVET1979 said:


> I have several of mine, but your going to need the Hubble telescope to look for Soxrock75's


Ouch!!!

At least I am not the one who responded to a medical in one of the parking lots and subsequently became a bit smitten by a certain young co-ed lying half naked, in between two vehicles and in a pool of her own vomit and fesces (Shitty Krueger). If I recall, several hours later, you kept returning to the scene to "admire" the mess. :uc:


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

yeah if u wanna be on my myspace just shoot me a PM I dont wanna post it here in the main forum.

G


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

soxrock75 said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> At least I am not the one who responded to a medical in one of the parking lots and subsequently became a bit smitten by a certain young co-ed lying half naked, in between two vehicles and in a pool of her own vomit and fesces (Shitty Krueger). If I recall, several hours later, you kept returning to the scene to "admire" the mess. :uc:


But she was wicked hot, you said so yourself when you saw her the next shift. As for me returning to the scene, it was a slow night and I did need some amusement. Dont forget the urine too.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

soxrock75 said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> At least I am not the one who responded to a medical in one of the parking lots and subsequently became a bit smitten by a certain young co-ed lying half naked, in between two vehicles and in a pool of her own vomit and fesces (Shitty Krueger). If I recall, several hours later, you kept returning to the scene to "admire" the mess. :uc:


What are u guy about 12 years old!! Give it a rest!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

GD said:


> What are u *guy* about 12 years old!! Give it a rest!!


Actually, I think it's two guys involved in this banter. 

And the topic IS about MySpace, so I think the discussion and the manner in which it's being conducted is suitable for this thread. If you ever happened to venture onto MySpace, you wouldn't find much of a difference.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Actually, I think it's two guys involved in this banter.
> 
> And the topic IS about MySpace, so I think the discussion and the manner in which it's being conducted is suitable for this thread. If you ever happened to venture onto MySpace, you wouldn't find much of a difference.


Thanks Dunny!!!!


----------



## jfontez (Sep 25, 2005)

I may be way off topic on this but, I think that as professionals we should probably refrain from posting pages on MySpace. I indeed have one ( no pictures, no profile) so that I can look up people in my community and see whats going on, it is a very useful tool. With that said, we fight negative stereotypes all of the time. I've seen to many people in our field with pages depicting them in a uniform in one picture and another with them drinking, swearing or causing a raucous. Its so easy to put negative things up there, so I just choose to stay off of it. 

I understand that we are human and we let loose and have fun, but why give any dirtbag, lawyer or john Q public the ammunition they need to discredit any one of us. I would be afraid of stopping somebody or coming in contact with somebody while working and having them refer to my myspace page. Just my two cents


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

jfontez said:


> I may be way off topic on this but, I think that as professionals we should probably refrain from posting pages on MySpace. I indeed have one ( no pictures, no profile) so that I can look up people in my community and see whats going on, it is a very useful tool. With that said, we fight negative stereotypes all of the time. I've seen to many people in our field with pages depicting them in a uniform in one picture and another with them drinking, swearing or causing a raucous. Its so easy to put negative things up there, so I just choose to stay off of it.
> 
> I understand that we are human and we let loose and have fun, but why give any dirtbag, lawyer or john Q public the ammunition they need to discredit any one of us. I would be afraid of stopping somebody or coming in contact with somebody while working and having them refer to my myspace page. Just my two cents


Or just don't post pictures or info about your prfessional life on it...I have one...But I have no pictures of me, and my profession is "Other". It's harmless. Only my friends can see my page and so forth. Idiots set themselves up for scrutiny when they post a picture of them on the color guard, then the next picture is them doing a keg stand.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Actually, I think it's two guys involved in this banter.
> 
> And the topic IS about MySpace, so I think the discussion and the manner in which it's being conducted is suitable for this thread. If you ever happened to venture onto MySpace, you wouldn't find much of a difference.


Thanks also, Dunny. Some people just dont have good partners and take things way too seriously. :A:


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

OR just set your profile to private so only your friends, who know you're a cop and do keg stand, can see.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

jfontez said:


> I may be way off topic on this but, I think that as professionals we should probably refrain from posting pages on MySpace. I indeed have one ( no pictures, no profile) so that I can look up people in my community and see whats going on, it is a very useful tool. With that said, we fight negative stereotypes all of the time. I've seen to many people in our field with pages depicting them in a uniform in one picture and another with them drinking, swearing or causing a raucous. Its so easy to put negative things up there, so I just choose to stay off of it.
> 
> I understand that we are human and we let loose and have fun, but why give any dirtbag, lawyer or john Q public the ammunition they need to discredit any one of us. I would be afraid of stopping somebody or coming in contact with somebody while working and having them refer to my myspace page. Just my two cents


I agree! I signed up just so I can laugh at other people's pages that I know, LE or not; I don't understand why SOME people think their lives are so important and interesting that others are dying to see every single sordid details of their lives that really should be kept private. Besides, I long ago passed the mark where having a MySpace page would be cool.

And you're welcome, boys.  I don't understand why a 38 year old person would be irritated by your posts when some of the actual pages on MySpace are way more out there than that! :lol:


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

frank said:


> Why do you think they're 'friends'? :shifty:


i'm actually on his friends page. I know him from the "real world"


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I do not believe in Myspace! I think it is evil


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

eh, we don't need your kind anyway


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

My thoughts exactly


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

Anyone over the age of 25 who has a MySpace page needs to reexamine their priorities in life.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I have a page, still have no idea how do half the shit to set it up. I have been able to do the basics, its basically a tribue page to Sheriff *Buford Hayse Pusser and other law enforcement legends after I figure out how to figure it out..*


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Anyone over the age of 25 who has a MySpace page needs to reexamine their priorities in life.


i have a chunk of friends over 25 with it. I'd say more like early 30's or so should.

I'm safe. Not 25 for 3 months.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

I too am under 25 so I am safe but a lot of my friends still have it from college and to keep it touch with friends that have moved so i still am on mine a lot and have no plans to change


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

i like mine too. i don't add people i don't know or do the friend-whoring thing some do. it's fun. the people that use it to collect people they find attractive that they don't know are a chunk of what drags it down. I've had foreigners myspace propose to me for citizenship. that kind of shit is what has the bad end of it.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

I just want to see housingcops page. Screw anyone else ;-).. common man, you know you got one!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Originally Posted by *Delta784*
_Anyone over the age of 25 who has a MySpace page needs to reexamine their priorities in life._

_What an asshole remark._


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Macop said:


> Originally Posted by *Delta784*
> _Anyone over the age of 25 who has a MySpace page needs to reexamine their priorities in life._
> 
> _What an asshole remark._


Care to qualify that statement?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Yeah, not to call you an asshole, but because someone over 25 has a my space page they need to examine thier priorites in life. Come on Delta thats a fucked up thing to say.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

At a recent STG update, they showed us video that the gangs are using Myspace to recruit and find rival gang members. The video was of a drive by that was posted on MySpace. I remember the shooter asked the guy "Hey, you want a cigarette?"..before pulling a gun and shooting him. I'll see if I can find it, any one else she that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Macop said:


> Yeah, not to call you an asshole, but because someone over 25 has a my space page they need to examine thier priorites in life. Come on Delta thats a fucked up thing to say.


Why is it fucked up?

Sorry, but anyone in their 30's+ who participates in that is just sad.


----------

